# cold rice for lunch - is it safe???



## Guest (Jun 12, 2000)

Hi guys,I am trying a new experiment this week - i cooked up a whole load of brown rice last night - and added in some steamed brocolli, carrot and lightely cooked onion, and toasted almonds.I put it into little portions and put 2 in the fridge and froze the rest.I took one to work today and just ate it cold for my lunch - it was delicious! But i am worried about whether it is ok to eat rice cold like this with no proper sauce or anything?Also - when i move onto the frozen ones - should i take them out of the freezer and put them in the fridge the night before to let them defrost - or just take them to work and leave them out all morning to defrost!?!We have a microwave at work too - so i could defrost it in there if it is not completely thawed?Also - if anyone else has any other recipies for this type of lunch - please let me know!?!thanks


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Enna:I've never had any trouble with cold rice - in fact I eat it that way a lot. I wouldn't let the frozen sit out though. Either defrost in the fridge or the microwave.







JeanG


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

I don't think there is anything wrong with cold rice. What you described certainly sounds like a meal that would agree with me. Personally, I often feel better if I eat hot foods, but I know a lot of people find hot foods to be a trigger, so everyone is different! I'd try defrosting it overnight in the refrigerator because it seems safer. And one word of advice... don't eat it every day! I found that oatmeal agreed with me for breakfast so I ate it every day for months, and now I am so sick of it I can't even think about oatmeal!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Nothing wrong with cold rice. There are recipes for rice salad, actually. I don't see why you'd need a sauce. The plainer, the better, usually, for us IBSers! Sometimes, though, I might sprinkle a bit of olive oil over my rice if I think it's too dry.


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

That sounds a lot like what I eat for lunch. You should be fine. It makes my tummy happy!!!







------------------RhetanaIBS D for 10 years (and counting, unfortunately)


----------

